# beer batter



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Works great with anything from grouper to AJ to kingfish.

Cut fish into 1 to 1 1/2 inch medallions (if a big fish like AJ or kingfish) or into 3 inch by 1 1/2 inch strips.

Bring peanut oil to 375 degrees. Use a thermometer since frying temp is very important. I also use at least 1/2 gallon of oil on a powerful outdoor burner to keep the temp up after adding the fish. Use more oil for more fish.

1 cup flour
3 T corn starch
1 t salt
1 cup beer (wheat, light etc. don't recommend dark beers)
1 T vegetable oil

Mix dry ingredients, then blend in beer and the vegetable oil. Drink remaining 4 ounces of beer.

you may add some paprika, nutmeg, cayenne pepper if you would like.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

To help clarify,
T=Tablespoon
t=teaspoon


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Real men drink dark beer!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Real men drink dark beer!


LOL. Hey, the one in your hand doesn't have to be the one in the batter. That would make a great beer commercial. I can see it now, Jerry drinking a Guinness as he pours someone's half consumed Miller Light into the beer batter mix.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bellyup said:


> LOL. Hey, the one in your hand doesn't have to be the one in the batter. That would make a great beer commercial. I can see it now, Jerry drinking a Guinness as he pours someone's half consumed Miller Light into the beer batter mix.


 Seriously, try using a dark or Bock beer for beer batter and beer breads.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the recipe!!*

I've tried several different beer batter recipes, some quite involved, too many ingredients, have to let it set up an hour, ect. ect. They all came out too heavy, bland, ect.
I tried this one tonight on some sand trout fillets I had, and man it was AWESOME!! Thanks so much for sharing it!
I used Budweiser (that's all I had in the fridge) and added a touch of cayenne to the batter. I bet this would even be great on onion rings.

It was the most light and fluffy batter I ever had on fish. Not heavy at all.
This is a great and easy recipe, and I highly suggest it to all who like batter dipped fish/onion rings/ect.

Thanks again!

Kay


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Even simpler beer batter

Get some flower put in a bowl how much depends on how many fillets you have to cook. Season with granulated garlic, salt, cayenne pepper,Black pepper Pour in beer and mix it till it is soupy. The trick is not to make it too thick or batter too thick. Play with it till its the way you like it. Any beer will work. Dont let your grease get too cold cuz everything gets soggy then.

Charlie


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

golden dipt beer batter - just add some spice and doesn't get any easier.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bisquick and beer , make an almost thin/runny batter and roll fillets in it....
try it ...........puffs up huge and makes your fish go farther if you are running low

dash of cayanne, black pepper and garlic powder helps alot


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

1 box of Aunt Jemima Original pancake batter (red box), 3 flat beers (preferably Budweiser) and 1 cup of sugar. Mix thoroughly, dip mushrooms and red onion rings first and fry at 350, then do the fish fillets or kingfish balls!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I also saw a show today that said the beer works best when it is room temperature.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

*Beer Batter Recipe*

Tried and True Recipe...

1 egg, beaten
1/2 c. flour
3/4 c. seasoned fish fry cornmeal
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1 T. oil
3/4 c. beer

Mix meal, flour, salt and baking powder. Combine egg with beer and add to meal mixture. Add oil. Coat fresh seafood and fry until golden brown. If batter gets too thick, add more beer. This batter, when thinned, is also good for onion rings.

Marsha


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I can testify to Mrs. Troutsnot's beer batter recipe. It is the best I've had, and no she isnt paying me to say that :biggrin: . She fried some fresh fish Saturday for us guys at work, and it was outstanding. 

Kelly


----------

